# Open Bank Account in Greece



## eBloud (May 16, 2009)

Dear Guys,

As you know Iran is not secure and I want to get out my incomes and revenues from Iran. 
In first step I am looking for Safe country and non-resident able to open a bank account and find Greece.
But I have some question:
1. Is my info true? (Is the bank of Greece can open account for non-resident ?)
2. Maybe they have any restriction about withdraw money to Iran and Iranian people?
3. What document need to open account?


Best Regards


----------



## eBloud (May 16, 2009)

Any Answer???


----------



## brionnaj (Jun 1, 2009)

*Bank account at Ethniki*

As I understand it, you can open an account at Ethniki with just a passport. You don't have to be a resident. Don't know anything about restrictions based on country of origin though.



eBloud said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> As you know Iran is not secure and I want to get out my incomes and revenues from Iran.
> In first step I am looking for Safe country and non-resident able to open a bank account and find Greece.
> ...


----------



## eBloud (May 16, 2009)

Thank you for your answer.
Did you mean National Bank of Greece?
Can I get Visa/Master Card?
Can I have Internet Banking for transfer/withdraw money and monitoring my account from Internet?


----------



## brionnaj (Jun 1, 2009)

eBloud said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> Did you mean National Bank of Greece?
> Can I get Visa/Master Card?
> Can I have Internet Banking for transfer/withdraw money and monitoring my account from Internet?


Yes, National Bank. 
You can have internet banking (I pay most of my bills this way), I'm not sure about money transferring (to another bank, for instance).
You can also get a credit card through them.


----------



## eBloud (May 16, 2009)

What do you think about Piraeus Bank?
I sent an email to Greece Banks about this case and just 2 Bank answer me. Piraeus Bank and Millennium Bank.

Please tell me which is better, for customer services ,fees , international services and ...

Very thanks for your responds.


----------



## brionnaj (Jun 1, 2009)

eBloud said:


> What do you think about Piraeus Bank?
> I sent an email to Greece Banks about this case and just 2 Bank answer me. Piraeus Bank and Millennium Bank.
> 
> Please tell me which is better, for customer services ,fees , international services and ...
> ...


Ethniki is the only one i have any experience with. Sorry.


----------



## eBloud (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for your Good Guidance.

How can we sign up for account in Ethniki?
Can we sign up application remotely?
What document need? only Passport?
How much money need to establish/deposit an account?
...?


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

The Piraeus Bank branch on our island of Paros is both professional and friendly.

You might also take a look at Marfin Egnatia Bank. They have branches in several regional countries.

Good luck, whatever you do the paper work and bureaucracy is always a hassle.


----------



## eBloud (May 16, 2009)

paroshep said:


> The Piraeus Bank branch on our island of Paros is both professional and friendly.
> 
> You might also take a look at Marfin Egnatia Bank. They have branches in several regional countries.
> 
> Good luck, whatever you do the paper work and bureaucracy is always a hassle.


I'm agree with you.
Bureaucracy is hassle. 
I am looking for a bank to get account remotely. Because now not possible to go there just for a sign! We are living in century 21  
It is very easy to send us application forms by post same as most banks in UAE or etc.
This is not possible for Ehniki and Piraeus Bank and I'm looking for.


----------

